

Show HN: Bests of Hacker News front page - sasanrose
http://hnbests.com

======
ColinWright
I can't get to the site - obviously not coping with the traffic - but I take
this opportunity to remind people of these links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments>

... and more here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
sasanrose
Yes, you are right. As I wrote in my github it's just a personal project of
mine to learn some technologies. I thought to share it with HN to get some
professional feedbacks about my learnings. I didn't expect this much traffic
on my VPS

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed. In general, beware of submitting something to HN, you can get more
traffic than you expect.

And now that I've seen it - very nice. I hope to have a play when I have a
little time and it's a little more responsive. It's probably more responsive
now, but I don't have time right now.

------
gnosis
It would be nice if the posts on your site had links to the HN posts in
question, instead of links only to the original articles.

------
eriktrautman
Basically nothing is working on the site...

------
belbn
>data scrapper

What's wrong with the data? Why are you getting rid of it?

Also: your server is struggling with the small amount of traffic you're
getting..

~~~
sasanrose
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_scraping>

~~~
ColinWright
His comment was point out that you wrote "Data Scrapper", which is something
that _scraps_ data - that is, throws away - rather than something that
_scrapes_ data, which is something that collects it (as you know).

His comment does contain information, but is not a clear explanation.

Hope that helps.

~~~
sasanrose
Sorry, I didn't notice the typo. It's fixed now.

